# Do you still have your favorite ashtray(s)?



## zadiac (15/9/14)

Was just wondering if anyone still has their old favorite ashtray(s)?

I still have mine next to my computer. I put all the vape waste, i.e. cut off coil leads, old coils, wasted cotton, etc. in there before I throw it in the trash. So it's still useful, but in a non-stinking way.

Anyone else?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (15/9/14)

I used to smoke outside. I still have the astray in a corner flower bed.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (15/9/14)

Hahaha Yes I do - Use them to throw away old wicks now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

Thank God. Thought I was the only one and something wrong with me.....hahahaha


----------



## Smoke187 (15/9/14)

I also still have mine, but popped the lid off it and now use the base to keep some of my juice in my cupboard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/9/14)

Yip we still have friends who smoke (Even though we have tried to convert them thousands of times with free gear most of the time) So we still have one standing outside one of those tall ones with the ashtray on top and a bin at the bottom for when we have braais etc , and then I have one that a friend bought me from london in a cupboard somewhere...I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (15/9/14)

my ashtray is packed away in a box somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (15/9/14)

1 ashtray, but I still have all my zippos though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

Same story as the Stroods!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Nope, the smokers that visit must go outside, there is a old ricoffy blik outside for them, and let them just dair not close the lid when they are finished

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Danny (15/9/14)

Lol my ashtray has also gone into use for the coil wrapping waste etc couldnt part with the zippo either. Im definitely more of a paraphernalia addict than anything else  Which makes vaping even more fun. Toys, endless toys

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (15/9/14)

Yes. I made mine myself from stainless steel in a lathe when o was 16. Its special and will not be dumped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (15/9/14)

Still have all mine for use by the odd stinkers that comes by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (15/9/14)

Yup, still got all of them, sadly my wife still smokes, refuses to use ecigs, doesnt like the taste (lol, not one flavour...impossible)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

Necris said:


> Yup, still got all of them, sadly my wife still smokes, refuses to use ecigs, doesnt like the taste (lol, not one flavour...impossible)


 
What ciggies does she smoke and has she tried Tropical Ice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/9/14)

Just thinking about the ash trays I have to keep for smokers piss me off!

I have decided to stop convincing friends, they must come to me. For some reason I take it personally when they don't take to it, because I know this sounds harsh, but I find it pathetic when they can't switch.

These thoughts cross my mind:


Why the **** don't care about your health?
Why would you want to smoke something that tastes like shit and smells like shit
Produces next to no smoke
Why do smokers have to be so righteous and entitled
Particularly female friends, they are the most entitled and are so quick to insult it or make fun of it. I actually don't have one female friend that has taken to it. PATHETIC
Anyway rant over..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (15/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Just thinking about the ash trays I have to keep for smokers piss me off!
> 
> I have decided to stop convincing friends, they must come to me. For some reason I take it personally when they don't take to it, because I know this sounds harsh, but I find it pathetic when they can't switch.
> 
> ...


 
aw man you've fallen for it. dude remember they are females. they can sense what would annoy you the most and just plain do it for the hell of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (15/9/14)

I Still have 4 ashtrays, still trying to find a use for them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (15/9/14)

I still have my ashtrays, I just have no idea where they are.

One of the major benefits to vaping is not having to deal with all that ash. My wife Cath thinks it's heavenly. I send all the smokers outside now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## andro (15/9/14)

Nope never had a favourite one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (15/9/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> 1 ashtray, but I still have all my zippos though


Same, couldn't get rid of my zippo


@Rob Fisher
She smokes of all things voyager menthol, by choice, it isn't a financial thing either, she doesnt like the 'chemical' taste of blue and she says its overpowering, dun hill menthol is too strong.

Its tricky, have been trying for 2 years


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

Necris said:


> She smokes of all things voyager menthol, by choice, it isn't a financial thing either, she doesnt like the 'chemical' taste of blue and she says its overpowering, dun hill menthol is too strong.
> 
> Its tricky, have been trying for 2 years


 
Try 9mg Menthol Ice with Coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (15/9/14)

Never had an ashtray always had to go outside and come back in to have my wife telling me of how I smell like a 1000 stompies in an old ashtray. Now I vape in the comfort of my own couch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (15/9/14)

Necris said:


> Yup, still got all of them, sadly my wife still smokes, refuses to use ecigs, doesnt like the taste (lol, not one flavour...impossible)


Sounds like my wife. I've spent a few grand trying to get her into the whole thing. Multiplemegos, different tanks, some vv/vw devices... Nadda. She simply refuses. Saying it will never be the same. Tried fruity juices, tobacco juices, desert ones, no luck. Pitty she never tasted my NETs

I agree, if it was the same i would not have kept going


----------



## CraftyZA (15/9/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Sounds like my wife. I've spent a few grand trying to get her into the whole thing. Multiplemegos, different tanks, some vv/vw devices... Nadda. She simply refuses. Saying it will never be the same. Tried fruity juices, tobacco juices, desert ones, no luck. Pitty she never tasted my NETs
> 
> I agree, if it was the same i would not have kept going


 As formthe ash trays, my fav was lost long time ago when i left my ex gf. It was carved from wood in Mozambique, then i inserted some red copper sheet . Somehow it got lost in the move when we moved out of the townhouse. Got a bunch of generic glass ones now for wife and stubborn friends


----------



## tetrasect (15/9/14)

I kept mine at my desk for weeks with the old stompies still inside, just to remind me of how siff cigarettes are lol.

Eventually had to chuck it out because the smell became unbearable (or rather my sense of smell improved immensely).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

